# Graco 390



## Bigboypainting (Jun 8, 2011)

What could you say about this machine?


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

get the 395


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I would say it is a good entry level pump, the 395 is a bit better but the 390 will serve you well as long as you know its limitations.


----------



## Bigboypainting (Jun 8, 2011)

I am buying the graco 390 for 250 no problems.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Bigboypainting said:


> I am buying the graco 390 for 250 no problems.


I have one that I do not use much, I run a couple 695's so the 390 sees little use but I keep it around for stains and oil.


----------



## Bigboypainting (Jun 8, 2011)

That 395 is a monster putting out 0.54 GPM 

But for $250.00 is the deal good for a graco 390


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Bigboypainting said:


> That 395 is a monster putting out 0.54 GPM
> 
> But for $250.00 is the deal good for a graco 390


I would pay it, depending on condition, when buying used it is best to plan on a repack, not always necessary but often a good way to start a new machine. Is it coming with line and gun?


----------



## Bigboypainting (Jun 8, 2011)

Can you explain in more detail sorry repack?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Bigboypainting said:


> Can you explain in more detail sorry repack?


A repack is packing the parts for the piston pump, here is a thread with video for a graco and titan repack. 

typically after so many hours or when wear becomes obvious you should repack. 

http://www.painttalk.com/f12/spray-rig-repair-videos-12133/


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

395 has the dead band protection the 390 lacks, so when doing a fine finish with low pressure there is a slight time lapse before the pump starts going and the pressure drops leaving a poor pattern, if its for fine finishing do not buy it, anything else it does its job


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

How ironic. I was just about to start a thread. A buddy with a fledgling business just called me offering to sell his Ultra395 for $550. 

• It has decent flow for an airless. Good for spraying oil stains? 

What would be a fair offer? Used four times bought 2 months ago new.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

PressurePros said:


> How ironic. I was just about to start a thread. A buddy with a fledgling business just called me offering to sell his Ultra395 for $550.
> 
> • It has decent flow for an airless. Good for spraying oil stains?
> 
> What would be a fair offer? Used four times bought 2 months ago new.


Sounds high. $400 max for a used 395.

You need the writeoff's anyways - go buy a new one.


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

perfect for oil stains, small enough to haul around easily, I ran 50' to 100' of hose no problem, new cost when I bought mine was 850... I would offer 400 if its in awesome shape, but I prefer my 695's


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> How ironic. I was just about to start a thread. A buddy with a fledgling business just called me offering to sell his Ultra395 for $550.
> 
> • It has decent flow for an airless. Good for spraying oil stains?
> 
> What would be a fair offer? Used four times bought 2 months ago new.


375-475 would be where I felt comfortable, of course this is sight unseen. I bought a like new 440i once online that had dried up paint in the manifold. I was not happy obviously. 

Good for oil stains just dial it in with a good tip size.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Mike's QP said:


> , but I prefer my 695's


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

i just picked up a titan 640 for $300 used one season works great


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Get a Titan. 

Graco's whine like a dying cat.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> Get a Titan.
> 
> Graco's whine like a dying cat.


Both make a good machine, I liked titans more before spraytechs and Titans were the same.


----------



## Mike's QP (Jun 12, 2008)

the titan makes adding tsl easier, have never had any problems with any of my pumps, all are graco speeflo or titan


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

PressurePros said:


> How ironic. I was just about to start a thread. A buddy with a fledgling business just called me offering to sell his Ultra395 for $550.
> 
> • It has decent flow for an airless. Good for spraying oil stains?
> 
> What would be a fair offer? Used four times bought 2 months ago new.


If all you ever put through it is oil stains then you will probably never need to buy another. I miss having a maintenance free pump, the paints we use are hell on them now.


----------

